# How did your prodromal labor end?



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, new poll: I'm going on day 8 of prodromal labor; this is my second baby and I was SURE this time would be easier...
Can I just ask what happened to everyone else whose bodies like to do this? Did you "snap out of it" on your own, or did you need help?


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I guess it would be helpful to me if you could give an exact definition of what "prodromal labor" is.


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok.







For purposes of this thread, I mean significant contractions, that are stronger than Braxton-Hicks, ones you have to at least pause for, that don't settle into a regular pattern and don't get stronger-longer-closer together over a matter of days.


----------



## mamakori (Dec 19, 2008)

With my last pregnancy (baby #2), I had three weeks of prodromal labor. It nearly drove me mad, but eventually I did go into labor on my own right around my due date. Now with number three, I'm a week into prodromal labor at 38 weeks, and although it's still a pain, I'm more relaxed about not thinking labor's right around the corner. Hang in there mama!


----------



## lovermont (Dec 20, 2006)

I had a couple days with #1, figured that was as good as it got, went to the hospital, after a couple hours the midwife broke my water and things picked up.

With #2 I had a better idea of what to expect. I didn't rush to the hospital. It took a week and by the time I knew we were into serious contractions (more than having to pause) I decided to go to the hospital (we were thinking of doing uc). When we got to the hospital I was 8cm, which I was pleased with.

I just kept telling myself that this was how my body worked, the slower the progress the easier it would be. I know it's frustrating to wait but I try to tell myself that to ease in to labor is preferable to a speedy, wham, bam, thank you m'am labor. Just keep telling yourself that!


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

went into active labor after two-three weeks (not of constant contractions, but daily bouts that could be timed, etc.), and it only took two hours once it started (in contrast to the first two, which took 11 and 13 hours) even though she had a nuchal hand.


----------



## Leilamus (Jun 12, 2006)

I was going to say with a beautiful baby girl!







: I had Prodromal labor for about five days anf had two instances where I really thought it was real labor but then it stopped. My actual labor began the morning after an evening and night of P labor and it was 4hrs 10 mins from start to finish.


----------



## mouey77 (Jul 18, 2008)

Going on three weeks of prodromal labor here!


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

I had a week an a half or so of prodromal labor. Mine was constant, and strong enough to disturb my sleep. Between the sleep deprivation, and the emotional toll it took on me, I was EXHAUSTED from it, to the point of having crying spells.

Saw MW at 39 weeks. She told me to *try* to get as much rest as I could in preparation, as this could turn into labor at any time OR go on for a few more weeks.

DH and I DTD a few times that week, but it didnt do anything. We spent many, many hours walking around stores (was too cold to walk outside for me) That didnt help either.

Saw MW at 40w1d. Before my prodromal labor started, I swore to myself and everyone that I would never ever do a membrane sweep. Well, I asked for one that day, in tears. Labor started about 30 min later.

For what its worth, I regret asking for the sweep now, even though it did put me into labor. DS was born perfect and at a healthy 7 Ibs 15 oz, but in retrospect now, I think, what if he had NOT been ok, and I would have beaten myself up thinking it was my fault for asking for the sweep. I still feel bad now about rushing him, 8 weeks later.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cicely_m* 
Ok.







For purposes of this thread, I mean significant contractions, that are stronger than Braxton-Hicks, ones you have to at least pause for, that don't settle into a regular pattern and don't get stronger-longer-closer together over a matter of days.

Oooh, all righty then.







I guess I usually have those sorts of contractions the last 3 or so weeks of pregnancy, before going into labor on my own near my due date. I always consider them a workout- my uterus preparing for the work ahead


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah. See, my prodromal stuff always starts AFTER my due date. So I'm already "late," and yet nothing is happening. Just got checked-- no cervical change at all, so I am not sure what these contractions are doing, except making me cry.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

For both my children I had about two weeks of prodromal labor before they were born. I would have 2-3 hours of strong contractions that were five minutes apart. Then they would stop altogether. They were NOT BH contractions. It was very frustrating.

For Dd1 I woke up in hard labor at 1:00am having contractions 2 minutes apart. She was born at 11:56am the same morning.

For Dd2 My water broke 36 hours before labor started. The water breaking did not start labor so we just waited for labor to begin. I woke up having contractions 2 minutes apart. She was born less than 4 hours after labor began in earnest (40 hours after water broke).


----------



## ColwynsMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

I only had 48 hours of prodromal labor (in that it wasn't having any affect on my cervix), but it was continuous and kept me up both nights. The morning of the third day, I called my midwife, looking for advice on speeding things up (she was no help), and eventually told her that if the baby wasn't born by that afternoon, I was going to the hospital. That's a long time with no sleep.

So, right after getting off the phone, I was sitting in my rocking chair, talking with my mom about going to the hospital, and I was thinking about how I'd have to fight to do delayed cord cutting, skip the Hep B shot, etc.. when I had a contraction that was different. It didn't feel any different, but all of a sudden it really irritated me that other people were around. I sent everyone but my husband downstairs and the baby was born under an hour later. It was a very fast, very intense labor, but it wasn't actually any more painful than my prodromal contractions.

I think the timing was just too close.. I really think there was some subconscious fear that was holding me back. It was literally as I was sitting there thinking about how I really didn't want to go to the hospital that it kicked in.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I experienced prodromal labor starting around 36-37 weeks with DD and had real, strong contractions every night for a week without a regular pattern, and then they stopped. I did manage to get to 4-5cm but didn't actually go into "real" labor until 39.4 weeks, but I did have a 3 1/2 hour labor







Stress played a big part for me in having prodromal labor, and in the end everyone asking when the baby would come must have been her eviction notice.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

With my last two, the prodromal labor started around 36 weeks and lasted pretty much until the end. With #5, it was off and on for awhile, then labor started complete with cervical changes, but the changes themselves were extremely slow. It took me _five days_ to go from 1.5 to 7cm. I tried everything natural and herbal under the sun and moon, and I probably walked about 45 miles around the neighborhood. I wore everyone else out. But after five days of almost no sleep, it came down to the wire. I was getting simply exhausted and the midwives had been camped out at my house for days. Not to mention my best friend who'd been away from her own kids for the entire time. So the midwife broke my water and told me if the baby didn't arrive within a couple of hours, I'd have to go to the hospital. Luckily she came flying out about 45 minutes later.

Castor oil turned the tides for me with #6. The prodromal had been off and on again, and this baby had a bad habit of doing flips. He turned head-down for the last time about 3 days before he was born, and I was quite concerned that he'd flip again during labor. I swigged the castor oil on the 4th of July and he was born at 9:17 the next morning.

Prodromal labor can go on for weeks. Even if it only lasts for a few days, it FEELS like weeks!


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, the problem is that I don't HAVE weeks, since I'm already a week over when it starts.







With my first, the contractions kept me up night after night, and then finally 12 days after her due date, I checked into the hospital (still only 1cm!!) and they gave me 2 servings of cervidil to get things going. I'm hoping to avoid that this time, but it really looks like my body's doing the exact same thing. I'm seriously starting to lose faith in its ability to get the baby out by itself.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

My first thought is positioning issue. Have you been to the chiropractor? Have you worked on correcting her position at home? Both of mine have been poorly positioned and it seems to just be something they want to do up until they right themselves enough to be born. With DD I had really intense pressure on my right hip from her head (or other body part) for the last month of pregnancy and all through prodromal labor, like my body was trying to reposition her correctly with all of the contractions.


----------



## bubbamummy (Feb 25, 2009)

I had prodromal labor starting on Sunday morning, strong cramps (worse than BH and 'timeable') they gradually got worse until Wednesday night when I went into full blown active labor on my own-he was born at 5am Thursday morning after a lovely unmedicated deliery.

Im expecting more prodromal labor this time and so is my midwife


----------



## lovermont (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cicely_m* 
Yeah, the problem is that I don't HAVE weeks, since I'm already a week over when it starts.







With my first, the contractions kept me up night after night, and then finally 12 days after her due date, I checked into the hospital (still only 1cm!!) and they gave me 2 servings of cervidil to get things going. I'm hoping to avoid that this time, but it really looks like my body's doing the exact same thing. I'm seriously starting to lose faith in its ability to get the baby out by itself.









I'm sorry things are so frustrating right now. I'm sure you've tried spicy food, walking, sex, eggplant Parmesan with lots of basil, etc etc. I know it's not fun to hear but remember that due dates should really be due months. I know you're a week "late" but maybe your babies just need a little bit longer to cook.


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatieJD* 
My first thought is positioning issue. Have you been to the chiropractor? Have you worked on correcting her position at home? Both of mine have been poorly positioned and it seems to just be something they want to do up until they right themselves enough to be born. With DD I had really intense pressure on my right hip from her head (or other body part) for the last month of pregnancy and all through prodromal labor, like my body was trying to reposition her correctly with all of the contractions.











I really think this is probably a problem too for a lot of people. DS was born posterior after my week and a half of prodromal labor.


----------

